# Nitrate - Nitrite ?



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been testing my water frequently and these levels are now on the border of cautious. Any suggestions on how to raise the levels properly? Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What exactly are the test results?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm confused a bit. You want the levels to drop as near to zero as possible not bring them up. Actually a properly cycled, low bioload tank will have zero Trites.


----------

